# English version of Halter class??



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Ok so I've known ever since I took a look at my mare's bloodlines that she has some pretty good Halter bloodlines. Now since she was rescued and I took her on, I've trained her into an Eventer which of course has zero to do with Halter :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to learn about Halter just out of curiosity since I knew that's what she has Champion bloodlines for, and from everything I've seen it appears to be a Western discipline...I'd love to take her in a Halter class sometime just for the experience, but:
> 
> ...


 
A - Basically you got it. Generally you will walk in and trot past the judge & to the line so they can observe your horse move. You want to try and "sell" your horse to the judge without saying so. Move in the 4 quadrants as you would in a showmanship class. Keep your eye on the judge. 

B - Yes you can wear your english gear. A lot of shows will also have the halter classes split, western & hunter type. If you did do western a sequin shirt isn't necessary for a halter class. I'm not a glitzy kind of girl either, I wear a black fitting bodysuit underneath a tan jacket (the only extras on the jacket are some really nice buttons) with a pair of fitted showmanship pants. Nice jeans & a button up shirt are perfectly acceptable for halter also.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh cool thanks for the info!  I might try it sometime just for the heck of it! So besides superior conformation which I obviously cannot help, what are they looking for in a halter horse/should they be braided or no, etc? 

And I've never done showmanship so I have no clue about the quadrants LOL...I've only ever done Eventing, Fox Hunting, Hunter Paces, Dressage and Jumpers.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Judging halter is based on breed/type ideals, looking for structural corectness, balance & gait, breed & sex characteristics & body condition. ​

You want your horse to be clean & polished, clipped, and banded for western or braided for english. It isn't a requirement to band or braid but always looks nice for an in hand class. Baby oil ears (inside & out), eyes & muzzle. Corn starch & a toothbrush will brighten up white socks on legs (Do this before hoof polish) Clear or hoofblack on hooves depending on color of the hooves. ​ 
The quadrants in showmanship/halter is a fairly basic concept but can get confusing when you are working in a class with a lot of horses. Basically draw an invisible line down the back from ear to tail to make left side/right side, then draw another across the back/barrel in the center to make front/back, giving you 4 squares. When the judge is in the front squares, you will want to be on the opposite side of the judge so they have an unobstructed view of head & neck. When the judge is in the back 2 squares you want to be on the same side presenting & selling your horse. I like to see showmen work a minimum of 2 horses on either side of their horse but always take note of those who work their horse regardless of where I am in the line. ​ 
Hope that helps!​


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow thanks, yeah I'd be totally confused the first time I'm sure lol! Sooo what do you think they'd say about my girl?  (sorry I don't have any really good conformation shots, but hopefully you can get a general idea from these!)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh she's registered APHA by the way, if that helps any. Solid buckskin Paint.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like Sandie. She's very proportionate. Depends though on what type of show you are at & the judge you draw. Sad to say but a lot of the QH/Stock judges look for the big boys, tall & built like a body builder. I don't bother to show mine in halter in AQHA anymore for that reason. 

If you go western, really fit her halter snug. She has a darling head & a good fitting halter will show it off. If you go English show in your bridle. 

Pony halter may also be an option if it's a 58" & under category instead of 56". She'd be tough, tough, tough as a pony!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!  She's 14.1 so she stands at 57"! I'll have to remember that distinction! Now, going about finding a halter class in my area may be my challenge. I could tell you where the hunter, jumper, or Eventing competitions are but not halter...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my other question...since she was a rescue and didn't have the best of care early on, she has quite a few scars which show up of course on her buckskin coat since her skin is black and those spots are hairless :-( Do you lose pts for scars and such?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Another depends on the judge. For me personally they don't bother me, there's a big difference between a blemish & an unsoundness. If they are on knees, hocks, or shoulders I will watch very closely to make sure they aren't from an injury that affected the horse's soundness. 

If there is a close call between the 1 & 2 horse that may be enough to tip the scale. You can mix shoe polish to make a custom color to cover them though


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Even on a buckskin? They're mainly on her neck and back area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's my other question...since she was a rescue and didn't have the best of care early on, she has quite a few scars which show up of course on her buckskin coat since her skin is black and those spots are hairless :-( Do you lose pts for scars and such?


As with any judged contest, judges have their own opinions and standards. The APHA rule book makes no specific mention of scars. Per the rule book wrt halter...

1. The judge shall make an individual examination for conformation defects, soundness and way of travel of each horse at the walk and jog-trot as it is led directly to and away from the judge and additionally the jog from a direct side angle. The judge may ask for any further individual examination he feels is needed. Any deviation from correct leg
conformation and way of going shall be penalized. The horse must
move straight and true. This is essential regardless of whether the competition indicated that it is necessary or not. The walk should be a natural flat-footed four beat gait. The walk must be alert, with a stride of
reasonable length for the size of the horse. The jog-trot should be
smooth, ground covering two beat diagonal gait. The jog-trot should
be square, balanced with straight forward movement of the feet.
2. The ideal standard in evaluating horses in halter classes should include,
but not limited to, a positive combination of balance, breed and
sex character, soundness and correctness of conformation, particularly
feet and legs, with emphasis on correct manner of travel and muscling.
The horse should be fourteen (14) hands or taller, and if a stallion two years-old and older, should have two testicles descended; that the
horse should not be gaited (rack or pace); that the biting surfaces of the
upper and lower incisors should touch (parrot mouth or monkey
mouth); and that horse should not exhibit any other physical unsoundness.
If any of the above undesirable conformation traits are exhibited,
the horse shall be heavily penalized, so as to not be placed
over a horse in a point-earning placing. Obvious lameness is cause for
disqualification. Lame horses should be excused fromthe ring prior to
final placing by the judge. Obvious lameness is:
a. Consistently observable at a trot under all circumstances.
b. Marked nodding, hitching or shortened stride.
c. Minimal weight-bearing in motion and/or at rest, and inability to
move.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What is parrot or monkey mouth by the way? What does it look like/is it obvious to see if your horse has that?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Never mind, I googled it and it's basically overbite (parrot) or underbite (monkey)...makes sense and I don't believe Sandie has either, but I'm curious now and going to check today! If she does it is VERY minute, but I don't believe she has them.


----------

